# Walk away split help.



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm planning to do a walk away split I haven't really found a thread or video that answered all my concerns. My plan is to split my hive and take queen and half of the bees to a new location and leave queenless hive in place with foragers. I don't have full frames of honey for them to have as feed will they be able to forage and use what they do have stored. I can put a feeder around with 2-1 sugar water but I don't have any in hive feeders. There are plenty of blooms out and its plenty warm here in south texas. Could I just move them 150 yards away or do I need to just do what I was planning and go way down the road?


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Lot of opinions on this subject but I leave the split in the same yard most times. The only thing I might change is add a shake or two of nurse bees to the hive not staying in the original location, they'll need a few to promote to foragers. You referenced not having an in hive feeder which seemed to imply you had a entrance/Boardman type feeder, add an empty box and place the entrance feeder inside the box. You can also look up feeding option threads, feeding can be as simple as a jar inverted on a couple of sticks with small holes in the lid.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beessplits.htm


----------



## Gearup (May 13, 2017)

I split 2 hives. One has multiple frames with multiple queen cells and the other has no queen cells. Is it ok to take a frame with queen cells and place it in the other queen less split?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Gearup said:


> Is it ok to take a frame with queen cells and place it in a queen less hive?


Yes, yes you can.


----------



## Gearup (May 13, 2017)

Thank you! I kind of figured that I could. Just wanted confirmation.


----------

